# Stage 1... (Smokin Area)



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

As promised a few pic...


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sweet setup you have going! Love the avatar btw!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

First cigar of many in my new happy place...









and boy was it good!!!

JH


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> Sweet setup you have going! Love the avatar btw!!!!!!!!!!


thanks Bro.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Off the topic, but are you a native down in Pueblo? I'm form Loveland-Ft.Collins area!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> Off the topic, but are you a native down in Pueblo? I'm form Loveland-Ft.Collins area!


yeppers.. born and raised. 4th gen I believe. i have spent many of weekends up there playing some softball.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy for a long time!


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice brother.


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Very cool man!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

wow...puts my garage to shame! Maybe you should add a snowblower, lawn mower and a ton of kids things...just so I don't have to be AS jealous!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice job, keep us posted.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks nice bro. You should just make that the guys room. So when we playing cards up in there anyway.


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hall25 said:


> As promised a few pic...


VERY NICE

how cool is that?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats Jared! The setup is looking real nice. Any chance you can upload larger pics?


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow cool setup


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

oooh, lookin foward to more pics


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank You All for all the kind words. It really is nice to have somewhere out of the elemants to enjoy a smoke. 

And Matt (Hoosiers2006) I will enjoy those For sure!!! Thanks Bro!!! I have had and loved both the Pardon and Macanudo Mad. As a matter of fact I smoke a MM about 3 days ago and LOVED it. The other 2 look wonderful as well. (Will post a pic in the Ka-Boom section)

I am looking forward to many years out in my newly built creation.

JH


----------

